# Google Play store will not open after most recent nightly update



## scooby79 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am a first time user of the Nightly updates. I just updated to a nightly (cm-9-20121212-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip) and now the google play store will not open. Everything else seems to be running fine. Is there a step that I am missing? I was just trying to get my touchpad to play Asphalt 7. Anyone else have this problem? By the way, I am using GooManager to flash and TWRP 2.3 to install. Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

scooby79 said:


> I am a first time user of the Nightly updates. I just updated to a nightly (cm-9-20121212-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip) and now the google play store will not open. Everything else seems to be running fine. Is there a step that I am missing? I was just trying to get my touchpad to play Asphalt 7. Anyone else have this problem? By the way, I am using GooManager to flash and TWRP 2.3 to install. Thanks!


What nightly were you on before installing the 20121212 nightly? Did you flash the 20120429 gapps?


----------



## sactosjm (Jun 12, 2012)

scooby79 said:


> I am a first time user of the Nightly updates. I just updated to a nightly (cm-9-20121212-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip) and now the google play store will not open. Everything else seems to be running fine. Is there a step that I am missing? I was just trying to get my touchpad to play Asphalt 7. Anyone else have this problem? By the way, I am using GooManager to flash and TWRP 2.3 to install. Thanks!


I had the same issue with my wife's touchpad and what i did was reflash the current play store gapps and then the gapps fixer (one then the other then reboot) and all was well.....


----------



## scooby79 (Feb 14, 2012)

I knew I was forgetting something. Thanks for the information. Google Play store is now working agian!


----------



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

I have also been having this problem installing the Gapps fixer let me open it up again but when I try and download anything a message shows up in the notifications area saying error can not download


----------

